# Bohning Pin Nocks



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I use Carbone Express pin nock since one week and seem to be good. The weight is 3.6 GPI


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

the bohning ones that i have are very hard to get on the pins and seem to be pretty inconsistent


----------



## RichardOleshJr (Jun 25, 2007)

N7709K said:


> the bohning ones that i have are very hard to get on the pins and seem to be pretty inconsistent


By inconsistent, do you mean the how the knocks fit the pins, or how the arrows fly's for you? I shoot 64 lb. and I have trouble with the easton & gold tip knocks cracking just shooting them of the string. How do the Bohning's hold up to high poundage bows?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

By how they fly. I shoot up to 73lbs and have never had an issue with them cracking(gt and the cheap lancaster ones). 

All the ones i put on (bohning) have stress cracks in the plastic and are no good.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

just who makes the best pin nocks for the gt 22 arrows


----------



## RichardOleshJr (Jun 25, 2007)

Madlaz said:


> just who makes the best pin nocks for the gt 22 arrows


That is the question I am trying to find out? :dontknow::frusty: I tried the GT nocks, they were cracking on me right off the string during the shot. Then I have been trying the Easton nocks. They work good for the first 50-100 shots, then either crack or loosen up on the pins? It is getting frustrating having to check each nock before every shot you take.


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

I am using the bohning nocks and so far I am happy with them. I have the ruby ones. I had GT and they cracked and in one case shattered upon release out of the PSE omen 60lbs too. I have not been shooting them long but they already outlasted the GT and easton pin nocks. 

I have been told that the white nocks are softer than the semi see through colors and I would lump most of the solid colors with them as I have had yellow pin nocks split on me as well. 

The bohnings are beefier a fit my string well. 
I talked with Tim Gillingham at the GT booth at indoor nationals and GT is coming out with a similar beefy nock that should hold up to the modern bows.


----------



## chajar53 (Jun 6, 2007)

get some easton g pin nocks, much more durable than the standard pin x10 pin nock


----------



## RichardOleshJr (Jun 25, 2007)

*Gold Tip HD pin nocks*

I heard about those nocks coming out too. But have not found any place carrying them yet. I might have to give GT a call tomorrow to get the low down on these nocks.


----------



## bigbulljoe (Jul 2, 2005)

*Bohnning pin nocks*

I switched to the Bohning pin nocks because the standard GT ones were splitting when I shot them. Have not had that problem since switching, the Bohnings are much beefier looking and fly great too.

Hope that helps, Joe


----------



## kardkutter88 (Jun 5, 2010)

I use bohning nocks with no problem.


----------



## parkjssk (May 5, 2009)

I use the bohning blazer pin nocks .120 on my gold tip pro22's and they are great. I havent had any problems at all. They shoot great through paper and they group tight. You just have to but a lot of adapters for them. I change out the adapters after they get beat up some. I have noticed that when they get beat up they will not group as wheal.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I switched over to the Bohning pin nocks and have had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

ive used GT pin nocks with no problems at all, happy with them as i maybe find only 1 in a doz that i get rid of cause of not fitting well


----------

